# Where to get Brass stock



## watchman7 (Jun 20, 2009)

I want to make some pens using aluminum and brass inlay. So far I have found the aluminum I need but can't find brass.

Can anyone steer me to a place where I can get brass stock, i.e. various size washers, sheet stock, or other forms that it is sold. I have looked through the local big box stores and they don,t carry much in brass.


----------



## Rollerbob (Jun 20, 2009)

Try this link....www.speedymetals.com


----------



## Monty (Jun 20, 2009)

If you want brass sheets, I know my local Hobby Lobby carries some, not sure about Michaels.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks for the tip Bob.


----------



## Rollerbob (Jun 20, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Thanks for the tip Bob.


 No prob, Rob!!


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 20, 2009)

Here is where I get my sheet metals from.
http://www.whimsie.com/aluminumsheetmetal.html

I get my bar metals from speedy metals.


----------



## Monty (Jun 20, 2009)

Rollerbob said:


> No prob, Rob!!


Says Rollerbob.
He's a poet and didn't know it.


----------



## Rollerbob (Jun 20, 2009)

jttheclockman said:


> Here is where I get my sheet metals from.
> http://www.whimsie.com/aluminumsheetmetal.html
> 
> I get my bar metals from speedy metals.


 Yup, nother good site!!


----------



## pipecrafter (Jun 20, 2009)

You can also find metal stock of all kind at:
http://www.onlinemetals.com
http://www.use-enco.com
http://www.mcmaster.com


----------



## aggromere (Jun 20, 2009)

I buy brass sheets of various thickness from the local ace hardware store.  They also have sheets of tin, but they don't work as well as aluminum.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 20, 2009)

aggromere said:


> I buy brass sheets of various thickness from the local ace hardware store. They also have sheets of tin, but they don't work as well as aluminum.


 

You can get pieces in Home depot and lowes also.


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 20, 2009)

http://www.jantzsupply.com/cartease...tegories.primary&string=Pins&string2=Barstock

This company sells brass rods, just go to their directory.  The link itself will take you to a pin selection, which I might add is really cool.  You could really dress up the finals on your pen with these babies!


----------



## skiprat (Jun 20, 2009)

Here's another supplier. Their site shows their distributors.
We have a few hobby shops that stock the stuff from them and I think they are good for small quantities. 

http://www.ksmetals.com/index.html


----------



## watchman7 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks everybody! Looks like I have a bunch of places to check out.


----------



## Mac (Jun 20, 2009)

welding supply or parts house has brazing rods made out of brass just scrap off white flux coating. A lot of guys around here use them for pins on their homemade knives ,they tell me they are cheaper than ordering them.


----------



## VisExp (Jun 21, 2009)

jttheclockman said:


> Here is where I get my sheet metals from.
> http://www.whimsie.com/aluminumsheetmetal.html


 
I get my brass and aluminum sheet stock from Whimsie Studios as well.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 21, 2009)

As others have shown you, many places. Try Google.


----------



## KenV (Jun 21, 2009)

Here are three good sources for metals -  It may be obvious, but there are different grades/fromulations of all of these metals and they machine differently.  


onlinemetals.com

smallparts.com

MSCDirect.com 

Then there are those alloys that are custom made using a crucible and forge in the back yard -- notably aluminum/brass mixes.  Some of these can be interesting if you run into someone who like to make metal hot.


----------



## erock2k6 (Jun 21, 2009)

Mike-
You have to go down to tucker.  Handy Ace Hardware has everything.  

I had to leave the chapter meeting early on Saturday because our AC went out.  Several calls later I found my favorite HW store was the only place open that still had the capacitor that I needed.  I have bought a bunch of metal, polish and several other things there over the past couple of years.  They are a little bit pricier on some things, but I don't mind paying a tad more knowing I can get anything there.

Here's their address and website:

Tucker

Handy Ace Hardware Inc.
4351 Hugh Howell Rd.
Tucker, GA 30084

(770) 939-6842

Store Hours:
8:00am-6:00pm, Monday-Friday
8:00am-6:00pm, Saturday

http://www.handyacehardware.com/

Eric


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 22, 2009)

I got my aluminum bar stock from Speedy. I get my sheet stock from either Michael's or Ace Hardware, depending on where I happen to be going when I need some.


----------



## great12b4ever (Jun 22, 2009)

Another source is your large local auto parts store.  You can by Brass shim stock of various thicknesses.  Just tell them the thickness you are looking for, or ask them what they ahve or can get for you.  Be sure to clean all brass good with a degreaser like Naptha or DNA before glueing on inlaying.


----------



## stephenwjackson (Jun 30, 2009)

watchman7 said:


> I want to make some pens using aluminum and brass inlay. So far I have found the aluminum I need but can't find brass.
> 
> Can anyone steer me to a place where I can get brass stock, i.e. various size washers, sheet stock, or other forms that it is sold. I have looked through the local big box stores and they don,t carry much in brass.


 

My local Ace Hardware has some great 3/4" x 24" strips in different thicknesses, and for a reasonable price.


----------



## rherrell (Jun 30, 2009)

Try these guys....http://tinyurl.com/m4dx25
It's called "Monster Slayer" and they have a little of everything. If you want brass, try the "red brass". It's alot softer than "yellow brass" and turns easier. It's not really red, but if you hold the red and yellow together you can tell the difference. It still looks gold colored when you put it in a pen. Red brass is alloy 230 and is 85% copper and 15% zinc. Yellow brass is alloy 260 and is 70% copper and 30% zinc.
Check out this site, they have alot of neat stuff.:wink:


----------



## PenMan1 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Georgia metals*

Hi Mike
Try looking in Gainesville. It is close to you and there used to be a place called "City Plumbing". They had every king of metal you could think of. Also Highland Hardware on Highland Avenue in Midtown Atlanta had a great selection of brass and aluminum bars. The little Ace hardware store of Dawsonville Hwy used to have a great selection of metals, but I moved from your area awhile ago. Hope this helps.


----------



## ribanett (Jul 10, 2009)

I get my brass from NAPA, ask for brass shim stock


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jul 10, 2009)

And Rio Grande as well.  Standard shapes and a few jewelry related.


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 18, 2009)

A gentleman was purchasing a copper grounding rod. It was eight feet long and cost $11.49. It looked (I did not check) to be at least 1/2 thick. Now don't you think that would keep a contemporary turner happy for a while???


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 18, 2009)

> A gentleman was purchasing a copper grounding rod. It was eight feet long and cost $11.49. It looked (I did not check) to be at least 1/2 thick. Now don't you think that would keep a contemporary turner happy for a while???



Hey that's a good idea!


----------



## rherrell (Jul 19, 2009)

Jgrden said:


> A gentleman was purchasing a copper grounding rod. It was eight feet long and cost $11.49. It looked (I did not check) to be at least 1/2 thick. Now don't you think that would keep a contemporary turner happy for a while???


 
Grounding rods are only copper PLATED. I WISH I could get a solid copper rod for that price!:wink::biggrin:


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 24, 2009)

rherrell said:


> Grounding rods are only copper PLATED. I WISH I could get a solid copper rod for that price!:wink::biggrin:


 _I just knew it was too good to be true. :frown:_


----------



## Woodlvr (Jul 24, 2009)

Good thought though, I thought that was how people made their own tubes, but I am blonde. DUH me.:redface:


----------

